# Interview for job but visa issues



## Chopperlyons (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been offered an opportunity for an interview on friday. I rang them today to let them know i have only 7 months on my visa left. As this is the case they say they cant hire me as the position being offered is a junior role with training. They said that they need evidence of me staying in the country beyond my 7 months, because how will they know i could just disappear home after receiving all of the training.
Is there anything I can do? The job is a really good role and the opportunity is beyond my wildest dreams.
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Show them evidence that you have applied for another visa to allw you to stay in the country.


----------



## Chopperlyons (Apr 12, 2015)

I have now until Friday to apply for a visa. And what visa can I actually apply for??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That all depends on your situation. It is best to speak to an agent and see what visa you qualify for or use the search function on the immi site to see what you qualify for.

Essentially you either need to have an occupation with a skill shortage or be eligible for a partner visa.


----------

